
Ask HN: Do employers outside of Silicon Valley hire coding bootcamp graduates? - justinucd
I know that within the valley, the high technical labor demand and shortage of supply make all forms of technical talent attractive, even those without a formal comp sci education or extensive experience.  Is this true of the rest of the US?
======
AKhoo
Absolutely, but it depends on the skill level of the grad. Not all bootcamps
or their grads are alike.

A great point of reference is the super transparent outcomes data on
[http://cirr.org](http://cirr.org).

The data reveals two takeaways: 1) Yes, employers outside of Silicon Valley
absolutely hire bootcamp grads. 2) The difference in bootcamp placement rates
and average starting salaries can be significant - this is because the
programs are different and the level and competency of their grads are
different.

Regardless of what city you living in, you want to do your research and select
a bootcamp that's proven it can produce results.

------
smt88
I know of several companies in Seattle, Boston, Atlanta, and New York that
have hired bootcamp grads, including Amazon.

